# Direkt auf den Desktop zeichnen?



## SaschaLR (29. Sep 2005)

Hallo!

Kann ich eigl. auch direkt auf den Desktop (oder in den GraKa-Speicher) zeichnen? So, dass halt kein Programmfenster erscheinen muss.

Wenn ja, wo fange ich an mich danach umzusehen? 

Gruss,
Sascha


----------



## Bleiglanz (29. Sep 2005)

so direkt dürfte das kaum gehen, würde mich sogar wundern wenn man dass in C/C++ solide hinkriegt...

unter .NET könnte man ein undekoriertes Fester nehmen und alles auf "transparent" schalten - dann würde es wenigstens so aussehen als ob man auf dem Desktop zeichnet...?

In Java gibts AFAIK noch keine "transparenz"


----------



## thE_29 (29. Sep 2005)

Doch 

Ich hab so ein Fenster gebaut!


----------



## thE_29 (29. Sep 2005)

Nachtrag:

http://members.inode.at/j.taschek/trans1.jpg
http://members.inode.at/j.taschek/trans2.jpg

Sowas gemeint ??


----------



## AlArenal (29. Sep 2005)

@29:

Wo zeichnest du denn da auf den Dekstop?
Er will auf den Desktop zeichnen, OHNE Fenster-Deko. Du zeichnest laut Screenshots Fenster-Deko ohne Inhalt, also genau das Gegenteil


----------



## thE_29 (29. Sep 2005)

Tjo, das ist wegen dem Transparenz, was bleiglanz gemeint hat 


Auf den Desktop zeichnen, geht mit Java sicher nicht, das geht mit C++ net mal gscheit....

Außerdem könnte man das Fenster wegmachen und dann dort rumpinseln 

Man kann aber halt nüchts mehr anklicken


----------



## Bleiglanz (29. Sep 2005)

cool, wie geht denn das

wenn man die FensterDeko entfernt, maximiert und die Grösse unveränderlich macht und in paint(Graphics g) zeichnet dann sieht es eben so aus, als ob man auf dem Desktop zeichnen würde...

http://members.inode.at/j.taschek/trans2.jpg - netter Desktop


----------



## AlArenal (29. Sep 2005)

Es gibt schon einige Windows-Extensions, die den Desktop zur Schaltzentrale erweitern (so im Enterprise-Konsolen-Look, z.B.), aber ganz sicher gibts da nichts in Java


----------



## Bleiglanz (29. Sep 2005)

>>Man kann aber halt nüchts mehr anklicken

ahh, das ist der Haken; das ist anders als bei .NET - dort klickt man durch einen transparenten Pixiel "hindurch"


----------



## SaschaLR (29. Sep 2005)

Ja, so in der Art dachte ich mir das! Wenn ich jetzt noch das Fenster "undecorated" mache, müsste ich ja sozusagen... ins Leere zeichnen?

Wie hast du das gemacht?

Gruß,
Sascha


----------



## The_S (29. Sep 2005)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nachtrag:
> 
> http://members.inode.at/j.taschek/trans1.jpg
> http://members.inode.at/j.taschek/trans2.jpg
> ...



Ja genau, wie funzt das?


----------



## thE_29 (29. Sep 2005)

Naja, das ganze ist ja ein Trick 


Es war eigentlich dafür da, eine Art mp3 Player zu bauen, dem ich ein png File fürs aussehen zuweiße 

So, wenn ich das png File (was natürlich nicht eckig war, sondern irgendwie aussieht) auf ein JLabel, etc lege, dann ist das Label ja eckig und net die Form vom Bild!

Daher => male ich den Rest vom Hintergrund neben dem Bild hin => ergo sieht es so aus, als wäre es Transparent (dabei malt es einfach den Hintergrund, der sich hinter der App befindet, auf sich selbst..)

Daher, kann man net draufklicken, da das ganze ja eigentlich ein gezeichnetes Bild ist...

Würde man das ganze via JNI oder sonstigem erweitern, indem man rausfindet was unterm Cursor ist, dann könnte man auch "durchklicken", was ich für meine Zwecke nie gebraucht habe..


----------



## The_S (29. Sep 2005)

Also wird praktisch nur eine Transparenz simuliert!? Schade, hab gedacht es wäre evtl. wirklich Transparent. Aber trotzdem cool.


----------



## Jörg (29. Sep 2005)

hm vielleicht bloede Frage, aber wie kommst du auf den Hintergrund? ich meine da fragst du doch auch ueber Java ab, was ueberdeckt wird oder???


----------



## thE_29 (29. Sep 2005)

Mit der Robot Klasse 

die hat ja createScreenCaputer oder so in der Art, mit dem kann man einen Screenshot machen und dann muss man es nur noch richtig dahinterlegen...


----------



## SaschaLR (29. Sep 2005)

Das ist echt sau-clever!!! Ehrlich!

Nur leider hats nix mit meinem eigentlichen Wunsch zu tun!

Aber, die Frage nach dem Vorhandensein einer LKösung ist damit zumindestens beantwortet 

Danke euch allen!


----------



## Jörg (12. Okt 2005)

hm kannte ich bis dato nicht. cool. danke!!


----------



## MPW (12. Okt 2005)

Vielleicht noch als Nachtrag:

Man könnte doch mit einem Listener klicks die in den "Runden-ecken" landen mit einem awt.Robot an den Hintergrund weitergeben.

Aber ich hab' mal eine andere Frage:

Im Toolkit werden doch Fenster reserviert in Windows - native.

Könnte man vielleicht etwas rundes in die einzelnen Pixel zerlegen?

Man überlegt sich, welche Pixel man braucht, und die fordert man dann an, sozusagen 1000ende 1x1 Fenster!


----------

